

Generate watermarked images with watermark.js jQuery plugin - dgarner
http://www.patrick-wied.at/static/watermarkjs/jq/

======
StavrosK
I'm having a hard time not calling this project stupid, because it is one the
most moot things I've ever seen. Are you seriously generating watermarks on
the client? What's the purpose of the watermark, then?

Open Firebug (or, ostensibly, disable javascript) and bam, all your images are
ripe to steal, watermark-free.

This took me all of two seconds:

[http://www.patrick-
wied.at/static/watermarkjs/jq/img/test1.j...](http://www.patrick-
wied.at/static/watermarkjs/jq/img/test1.jpg)

~~~
dgarner
Watermarking is not only about image protection. You could also place website
identifiers in the images. If you need a strong image protection library where
you can be sure that noone is able to "steal" the original images, then I
wouldn't recommend the plugin ;)

~~~
StavrosK
What is this for, then? It doesn't produce the watermarked image if you right
click the image and save it, so I don't know how it would help...

Sorry to shit on your work like that, by the way, I can't explain why this
bothers me, but it does :P

~~~
dgarner
Did you look at the right click saved image? because it should contain the
watermark, if it's applied on the website, it's not a serverside image
anymore, it's a dataURL and therefore has to contain it when you save it. \--
It's okay ;D

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, yes, you're right about that! That _does_ make it more useful, now people
who casually save your images to look at later know which website it was from.

------
mwill
Seems like watermarks that can be removed by turning off javascript in your
browser wouldn't be too useful. (Unless you ran it on the server side?
node.js/jsdom DOES run jQuery)

Whats the use case for this if not to prevent users from getting at the
original un-watermarked image?

EDIT: I just saw the QR-Code example. Overlaying images on other images might
be pretty useful, I was just focusing on the 'watermark' aspect.

------
lubos
Is this the most pointless jquery plugin ever created?

